# Meat proteins linked to cancer; plant-based diets shown to reverse cancer



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Is Eating a Plant-Based Diet a Cure for Cancer? | Alternet

This actually isn't the first place that I have seen this, but the more I look at various studies, the more I am beginning to buy into it. I was also watching a documentary called Food Matters where they showed before and after pictures of extreme cases of melanoma in which they were given extremely high doses of cancer-preventing vitamins, and their tumors disappeared without need for surgery. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Fat Head » The Latest ‘Meat Causes Cancer’ Bologna

http://www.meatsafety.org/ht/d/sp/i/41359/pid/41359


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

Promethea said:


> Fat Head » The Latest ‘Meat Causes Cancer’ Bologna



Tom Naughton is the man. I am an avid reader of his blog. I've lost 70 pounds since becoming a fat head.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

Go tell the Maasai tribe in Kenya that they need to stop eating meat and eat lots of vegetables instead or else they'll get cancer.
If they even knew what cancer was (note: they don't get it) they would think you're joking.
Most of what they eat is meat, fat, milk and blood.

I know how to get Cancer and CVD really quickly, if you're interested. Carbohydrates and fat. See how I left protein out of that one? Yeah.










These anti-fat and anti-protein trends.

NO. ME ANGRY.

Protein and fat is _where it's at._


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

When I see threads like this, with those of us insisting "rice/grains/whole foods" versus "no grains! lots of meat!" people, I wonder if it is genetic.

I'm convinced I am of a tribe who needs the whole grains and fish, and my mother says this is because we are Native American. However, I've looked into blood type diet and apparently even my blood type corresponds to some ...hmm Southern European? I have to look...ancestry which emphasizes grains and eating fish or poultry but no meat, like eliminating beef, pork, lamb, etc.

AND I BELIEVE IT. I tried low-carb a few years ago, I was of a good weight (but actually not as low as my weight when I was vegan) and I felt terrible. The feeling of eating another bite of meat or more nuts made me feel physically ill. I was irritable, depressed, and overall not healthy. I'm sure I'm one of those people who would have developed extraneous problems long term from it.

I've seen these people who say they basically live off of protein, and more power to them, but I think they're wrong, at least they're wrong for me.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

@_fourtines_

nobody can live off just protein for a long time, they die of rabbit starvation.

the body can produce enough glucose(what carbs normally provide) from fat and protein.

therefore... protein and fat is where it's at


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

Promethea said:


> Fat Head » The Latest ‘Meat Causes Cancer’ Bologna
> 
> Meat and Cancer Myths


Just watched the Fat Head movie. Fucking fantastic. Thank you so much for leading me to this


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I wish I could grow a steak garden. I like animals & I like meat. Though I'm more of a fish & chicken guy actually.


----------



## pretyhowtown (May 1, 2010)

My question is if it's related to the source of the meat. I'm a vegetarian myself, for ethical reasons, but I am interested in the unadulterated truth when it comes to health topics.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Cetanu said:


> @_fourtines_
> 
> nobody can live off just protein for a long time, they die of rabbit starvation.
> 
> ...


lol while I respect that is what works for your body, I don't think it works for me...I also ate cheese and nuts, which contain fat, at the time

I really am a grain-based diet person, though I do agree that *refined* flours and sugar is bad in substantial amounts.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

The only risk I've seen with cancer for cooked meats is when they're overly cooked and create heterocyclic amines (HCAs). 

Dietary heterocyclic amines and cancer of the colon, ... [Lancet. 1999] - PubMed - NCBI

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22822096

If you actually marinate and cook them correctly, there really isn't much of a risk of HCA formation.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

We survived the Ice Age because of the consumption of flesh. We didn't evolve by eating solely plants. Our bodies would've been much different, and our brain would not have developed as it had if we abstained from consuming meat.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

The only thing I have heard about meat and cancer is that eating a heavily red meat based diet increases your risk for Colon Cancer, and eating your meat grilled to Well done or until blackened can introduce carcinogens into your system, and increase your risk for cancer.

On the other side......I have heard that even if you eat only Vegetarian, you are still at an increased risk for cancer if you don't eat only exclusively organic foods, as the pesticides used cause cancer. If they don't use these pesticides then you lose most of your crop and there won't be enough food grown to feed the masses.

Then, I read in Discover that all of us actually drink, and eat, Rocket Fuel and wastes and pesticides because we have polluted the planet. We get drugs in our filtered water and public water supply. The soil has residue of everything in it that we have done, sprayed or treated our animals and plants for.

So, I look at it this way.....You can die slowly, or you can die quickly, but die you will.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm fed up of this_ "today's cancer fad is..."_ crap.

Due to all the altered food, drinks, air, atmosphere, <insert anything here>, etc that we have nowadays, just being alive is enough to give you a risk of cancer or any other weird disease. There are even babies getting cancer while still in the womb. Therefore, I keep eating, drinking and living as I've always done. Not changing my habits over fads.

These studies can go shove themselves up the asses of those who waste money making them.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Very interesting stuff. I think the best thing people can do is research, form your own opinion, and thus your own diet, and decide what is best for you. Better than diving into a diet head first b/c you saw it on tv or your friend did it.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Meh... I'm a vegetarian myself, but I wouldn't put too much stock into this. It seems everything causes cancer these days. There's no escape.


----------



## blacksheepdog (Sep 8, 2012)

All of these articles that posit a scientific reason for avoiding animal based foods are all dervied from The China Study. The China Study is based almost entirely on statistics and correlations rather than underlying reasoning. Here is a raw foodist who has written extensively on its flaws The China Study « Raw Food SOS.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Communist nonsense. I will continue to eat an excessive amount of meat.


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

Old news, it's why you eat organic. Eating chicken, fish, and eggs that were produced organically are fine to eat. Just don't overcook the meat so you get the charred parts, and don't eat red meat more than 2 times/month. 

It seriously baffles me how little people care about their own diet. Even if they don't eat processed crap (oh god), they get such little protein and eat so many carbs that they will pack on the pounds/lose the muscle soon enough. Depressing...


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a vegetarian family member that got a disease from not eating enough animal protein. The way I see it meat is healthy in moderate amounts. 

Now if you only eat meat and no vegetables then obviously your body's gonna be lacking in lots of nutrients and you'll then likely have a crappier immune system and more susceptibility to cancer.


----------

